

Slack raises $120M on $1.12B valuation - zackangelo
http://m.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-38612

======
koopajah
Other discussion based on the techcrunch article here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8538559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8538559)

